# Noticing a Pet Trend!



## NoMoreHair (Dec 25, 2011)

I know this sounds weird....but I notice that us rat owners seem to gravitate towards the same pets other than rats.

I.E.

Fish
Mice
Hamsters
Gerbils
Guinea Pigs
Rabbits
Pit Bulls
Cats

Those specifically. I think it's actually quite funny. I love it. I myself have a beta, hedgehog, axolotl and a chihuahua...but I have always gravitated towards the mini pets and I used to have a pit bull, and when I have a house I will have another one. Does anyone see this as well, or am I simply crazy?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think generally we are all fans of exotic animals, and those are the most easily obtained one 

I owned a hedgie, many mice and hamtsers, guinea pigs, fish, and cats.

And I am getting a Pit, and a tortoise soon.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a pug, which is kinda like a cat? *kidding*

He's super cute. But my sister had a lizard and a chihuaua (although she takes horrible care of her pets)


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Right now I only have 4 cats, fish, and 2 rats.
I used to have a dachshund, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, and birds though so I'd say your list is pretty spot on


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

I love pits. I have a rat and next fall I will get 2 more. I have 2 crested geckos and I plan to get more of them too! A hypo Columbian boa. I have owned chinchillas, dogs, birds, and cats never had fish. I love my rat the most out of every pet I have owned.


----------



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

I have two black cats, both my familiars, my ratty, soon to be another ratty, two pitbulls, a hermy, a beta, two baby doll goldfish, chameleon and im dying for a prairie dog.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got two dogs, a bearded dragon, tropical fish including bala sharks, tiger barbs, blood parrot cichlid and an electric blue crayfish, plus a pond full of koi and sturgeon and of course my ten ratties! <3


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i have two rats, a doberman pinscher, two cats, and three bettas  but ive had up to 30 rats at one time, because i had honors zoology class and alot of the kids couldnt keep the ratties we raised and my rat Ziggy got knocked up and had 17 pups! ive also had small snakes, lizards, many cats, many dogs including a pit that i adopted, hamsters, tons and tons of fish, a scorpion, four fiddler crabs and this spring ill be getting chickens!  maybe its not just the fact that rat owners have the same type of pets but more like if we love rats, we love alot of animals of all sizes and shapes?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a 'pet' bird, found it as a baby outside my house. I fed it by hand every day. Eventually it began to follow me everywhere. Its favorite spot was my shoulder. I loved it. Unfortunately it got sick one day and passed away without warning. 

It was a burung tiong, very common.


----------



## ChelseaMorning (Feb 28, 2012)

I am new to ratties, but not so much to exotics. Currently I have a corn snake, a ball python and a bearded dragon in addition to my rattie girls. I've also owned Green Anoles, horses, a wolf-dog, a regular dog, cats, parakeets, Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches and other "weird" critters. I love it.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 6 rats, 2 cats, a toy poodle, and a dachshund


----------



## The Bebe Girl (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I agree, seeing as I've kept most of the list in the past myself. My favs are rats though, followed by mice and hamsters.
EDIT: My CURRENT pets are two cats, two dogs (Chiwa and Puggy), two rats(thinking of getting more) and a squirrel who lives outside, but I feed and follows me around our local park.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a dog person, first and foremost, and pitties do have a place in my heart, as all the pits and pit mixes I've ever worked with have been complete dolls.
I think I like rats so much because, to me, they're like tinitiny dogs without the irritation that comes from small dogs.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I gotta agree with AngelFeathers. Whenever someone asks me what rats are like I tell them they are just like big, loving, and cuddly dogs in small, cost effective, easy to keep packages.


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Haha, kinda true I guess! I've got a a dog, a hamster, 4 degus, 5 bettas (only 2 male) and masses of other aquarium life XD
And used to have ratties, guinea pigs, rabbits, cats.. The list goes on.. We just love our animals!


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm getting 2 rats soon, but right now I only have a Golden Retriever. I love Pits, but they're just not the dog for me. Too tenacious. Too much energy. In the future I want to adopt a Greyhound or a Whippet. Maybe even a little dog. All and all though, in my house there are 4 pets right now. My dog Edgar, my brother's 2 grey female cats Neo and Koi, and my parents' Shiba Inu/Pomeranian mix Toby. Before Toby and Edgar we had a rescue Rottweiler/Lab/Pit mix named Pete.And up until October I had a Siamese


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

cat named Sumo. In the past though I've had Syrian Hamsters, Rats, a Guinea Pig, a Bunny, and my brother has had a hermit crab and a little red-eyed blue mouse.


----------

